# HD5570 and M2N68 AM+ mobo



## bcdxer (Aug 8, 2012)

Just i have ordered HD5570 via flipkart.
My mobo is M2N68 AM+ which have PCI e v1.0 interface...But HD5570 has PCI Express 2.1 x16
*in.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM2Plus/M2N68AM_PLUS/
PowerColor AMD/ATI Radeon HD5570 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

can i face any issue when installing garphics card?
please advice...

My system config is given in my signature...


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 8, 2012)

You wont face any problems. All PCIe devices are backwards compatible with old versions. 
HD 5570 will downgrade and run at X16 1.0 speed.


----------



## bcdxer (Aug 8, 2012)

some one advice me that "PCIE 2.1 will not work with PCIE 1.0 boards, but 1.0 cards will work on 2.1 boards"


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 8, 2012)

Its the other way round too. 
Just google a bit, you will know.


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2012)

some older nforce chips have issue with pci-e 2.1 gfx cards but a bios update should fix this though.


----------



## bcdxer (Aug 8, 2012)

Last bios update for said Motherboard is at 20-11-2010.....


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 8, 2012)

yup should work fine
just make sure you have a psu to power it all


----------



## bcdxer (Aug 8, 2012)

If not supported due to said issue.. what can i do?
Recommend good AM3 mobo to support HD5570......



topgear said:


> some older nforce chips have issue with pci-e 2.1 gfx cards but a bios update should fix this though.



i have latest bios............
Can i try a modded bios available in *forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/16186-Asus-m2n68-am-plus-modded-bios-with-asus-slic-2-1?


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2012)

^^ no need to try any moded bios - the last version of the official bios should work fine but if not we can think about any other alternative solution.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Aug 9, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ no need to try any moded bios - the last version of the official bios should work fine but if not we can think about any other alternative solution.



I second this.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 9, 2012)

Yup, first try updating BIOS. If it doesn't help only then go for a new mobo. Else no need to spend for a new one.


----------



## bcdxer (Aug 11, 2012)

HD5570 is not working with my mobo ASUS M2N68AM+.....no display.......
tired  after several attempts....
Today i got  for Asus M5A78L-M-LX  for 2.9k with VAT...
I have no expereince on replacing motherboard..However i did cabinet change last week without adding anything new...
Is there anything need to be followed during mobo change?
i am scared of jumper settings...
please advice....


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 11, 2012)

First of all you have to get new DDR3 RAM as its an DDR3 mobo. Get corsair 4GB DDR3 stick for 1.3k. 
Well just take out your old mobo, asus provides a Q-Connector, so connect all system power, HDD and reset cables to it and connect it to mobo. 
Also take out your HSF, clean the TIM applied. Get a new TIM like CM Thermal Fusion-400 for 500bucks and apply while placing the HSF on the processor. 
If you have any doubts, watch some youtube videos on assembling a PC. Also there is an incomplete assembling thread in 'Draft' section, it has link to a good assembling video. Watch it.

You can sell your 3GB DDR2 RAM+Mobo+8400GS for around 3.5k easily too.


----------



## bcdxer (Aug 11, 2012)

already i have 4gb ddr3 ram(dynet) from my friend....
what abt jumper settings..?


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 11, 2012)

No need of any jumper settings. 
Just mount the processor, RAM and graphics card in their repective slot/ports. Connect PSU cables properly, that's it.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 11, 2012)

I think the Motherboard manual which came with the motherboard will help you a lot. Almost all the cables are coded, and can be attached to the mobo in only one way. The manual has a layout diagram of the motherboard.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 11, 2012)

bcdxer said:


> already i have 4gb ddr3 ram(dynet) from my friend....
> what abt jumper settings..?



Don't change position of any jumper!


----------



## bcdxer (Aug 11, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Don't change position of any jumper!



i will attempt shortly.........

just an hour before, i made a last attempt to try HD5570 with my existing mobo.....after removing existing gfx driver files
it works now....unbelievable
Now i am in mess...what i will do with new mobo M5A78L-M-LX....


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 12, 2012)

DO whatever you like, really!


----------



## bcdxer (Aug 12, 2012)

what performence improvement i get mobo change to M5A78L-M-LX from M2N68AM PLUS?


----------



## topgear (Aug 12, 2012)

^^ none honestly .


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 12, 2012)

Better ask your dealer to take it back/exchange it for something else.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 12, 2012)

he bought it from flipkart


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 12, 2012)

If its not opened then ask flipkart.


----------

